

IPhone Apps for SEO Experts. Useful info for HN readers?  - hotmind
http://www.seoiphoneapps.com/

======
hotmind
I basically wrote this ebook with HN readers in mind. I'd like any input on
the idea, the landing page and clarity of the message.

